# World Cup 2014 Prediction Guru



## shakirmoledina (Jun 9, 2014)

With World Cup 2014 just around the corner, join on the fun of being the World Cup Guru!

You shall be awarded points based on
The correct outcome (W,L,D) - 1 point
The correct score - 3 points

Register yourself and get to predicting the scores for every match.

Upcoming Features:
Match Summary
Your Predictions Points Table
Team Fixtures
Comments
Predictions of others...



Visit: wcguru.tk


----------



## p3rand0r (Jun 16, 2014)

Germany will win by 2 goals (one Muller) and we will have one goal from C.R7


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jun 16, 2014)

Argentina to win against Bosnia and Herzegovina...

I WIN CUZ DAT HAPPEN YESTERDAYYYYY!!


----------



## Vipera (Jun 16, 2014)

Hear this: Germany loses.


----------

